# a simple question involving the "won't be here thread"



## HLGStrider (Aug 2, 2003)

Isn't it time this thread was stickied?

It is a very useful thread, and it is constantly in use.


----------



## Beorn (Aug 2, 2003)

I voted no: People post to it often enough that it's always on the first page, and there are already more than enough things stickied in Mem. Annc.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 2, 2003)

It just seems like such a useful thread. . .but I suppose you have a point. It is a lot more useful than the foto thread, in my opinion (photo, not foto), and one or two others.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 2, 2003)

I say that it wouldn't hurt to turn the thing into a sticky type thing. Sure, the thing may be posted in often nowadays, but who knows how things might be later? Is there a problem with having many little sticky things?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 3, 2003)

A majority of the announcements consist of people saying the won't be here (Or haven't been here in my case)... But then again I like to read fresh threads, and probly wouldnt notice someone is gone if they post it in a thread with tons of posts... but maybe that's just me.... I voted yes but am having second thoughts... Not quite sure


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't know how everyone else works, but I view most threads through email notificiations, so stickying would be useful for me. However, it's used a lot, and if people see it as soon as they go in, they're less likely to start a new thread. So, yeah, I vote for yes.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

I voted yes...but I changed my mind.
Beorn's right.
Too many stickies in Mem. Ann.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 7, 2003)

Aye. What them says.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 8, 2003)

That sounds like spam to me, Lantifex.
Seriously...the mods have really been getting out of hand with their spam posts lately!


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 8, 2003)

Well hey now, I was only agreeing with you! Perhaps it was the wording that led you to believe it was spam.. But I assure you, a Moderator of my status and prestige would *never* submit to such an atrocity! Goodness, the very thought of it makes me still my tea!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 13, 2003)

But all you said was, "Aye! What them says!" and when I post one liners expressing my agreement I get my posts deleted......
Maybe it was unfair to accuse you of spamming...but it did strike me as a bit of a double standard...

*sigh* It's nothing personal of course.


----------

